# Special Engines



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do some Rail Roads have engines that can not use the cab controls? they use them like B units. I think they paint over the windows or sometning like that.
I think I read that some where or it was on a DVD.

Any One know?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ are you talk about Rock Island E6AB just like a b unit?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is you talking about JJ?

Rock Island no.751









Rock Island no.750


It called E6BA unit look alot B-unit. EMD built 2 of E6BA to Rock Island. Both was scrapped.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No What a saw in a video, I think, was a SD40-2 with the cab windows were solid and you could not see through them. I think it was a dvd about some Cannadian Rail Way but I am not sure

There was something about only being able to use the engine as a helper. You cold not run the engine from it's cab

Those are nice looking engines Bryan

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually known as "slugs" but normally the cab is removed. 

Greg


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ i think that is like SD40-2B Canadian Pacific cover windows were solid. no daul control inside. they remove. BN also have ,C30-7B,and SD40-2B with no cab. Santa fe also have SD45-2b,SD45B too no cab.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish I could find that video. He had some great track side scnene ideas.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Aug 2010 03:06 PM 
Usually known as "slugs" but normally the cab is removed. 

Greg 
Actually, a slug is a different animal. A locomotive with all the bits that make it go (thus making it a locomotive), but no cab or controls, is a "B" unit. Some have cabs which are blocked off, some have no cabs, some (like E and F units) have hostler controls, but cannot be used independently outside switching them around in the shop. Examples would include E and F B units, SW7 calves, ATSF's GP60Bs, and occasionally a rebuilt or modified fill-in-the-blank, such as the SD-40-2 mentioned above.


A slug, on the other hand, is a weighted frame with traction motors, but no prime mover. It is not technically a locomotive, because it cannot run on its own. Slugs draw power from a master or control unit with appropriate jumper connections on the end. Some slugs are chopped down locomotives, some are old locomotives, complete with controls (I like those - they're quiet), and some are custom built using old locomotive trucks. Examples can be found in most hump yards (N&W made some out of old FM Trainmasters and GP7/9s), and occasionally in road service, including CSX's GP30 road slugs, NS's new GP38 road slugs.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

Go here and do a search for slugs 

http://www.railpictures.net/index.php


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Slugs can be built to any configuration depending on the RR. Some removed cabs other just boarded them up. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the one in the video had the windows painted RED so you could not see through them.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I found them:






















And here is some history I found on #5481:

_"Built by EMD as Southern #3251 (7/1975), to Norfolk Southern #3251 (1982), then to GATX #3251 (1991). Acquired by CP (6/15/1992), and renumbered to CP #3251. Repainted and renumbered to CP #5481 (5/1993). Operating as B-unit with cab windows blanked out. Sold to NRE, Mt. Vernon IL (9/2004), became NREX #5481."_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That's it Matt. That is what was in the Videol.


----------

